# Trailer remodel (Pics)



## templey_41

Just got done finishing up my trailer 6x14 v-nose featherlite. Picked it up for 60% off and in really good shape so I had to buy it. Ended up putting another $400 into it with the hooks, paint, caulk, new weather stripping around the back doors, bigger ball, getting electric trailer controller in my truck, replacing the battery for the emergency brake and transferring the title. The floor turned out great. Just used a deck and patio paint and added Tread tex to it and had plenty of traction if it gets wet plus if I wanted to be able to spray it out after muddy hunts. If anyone has questions let me know. i may be able to answer them.

before picture- guy used it for his carpeting business









stripped down- dogs can't wait to put it to good use this fall.









painted floor also added some pipe insulation around the door- it's saved me 3 headaches already best 89 cents i've ever spent









finished product




































the hooks are just tarp hooks. they work awesome and do hold down the foots just fine. was able to put 33 foots on the wall. didn't want to put anymore on the passenger wall as I wanted to be able to strap layout blinds to that wall. There is a lot more stuff i want to do, but until i am done with anesthesia school it will have to wait.


----------



## fowl guy

Looks good, What size trailer is it?


----------



## templey_41

Thanks, just added that to the description. 6x14 v-nose. hauls like its not even back there. gotta love all aluminum trailers and dual axles.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Nice. Thanks for the pics. I can't wait to get back there in a couple of months.


----------



## aboller

WOW! I like the trailer (fan of the red) but I LOVE the custome bigfoots! Did you pay to have that done or did you do it yourself? I would like to know how much it cost you or how much time you spent. Nice quality trailer! FYI, one thing you may want to look at that I had a lot of problems with in the past is a custom bracket or angle iron (aluminumn) that goes under the bottom rear frame and bends around the front side. These trailers (especially yours by the looks of it) sit so low and bottom out pulling in and out of field approaches ..... it dosent take much to bend the s.... out of the bottom rear frame of your trailer. It would be a shame to dammage a nice featherlite like that. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Have you ever trailered Bigfoots like that? Will the body fall off the legs? Mine don't seem to fit very tight and fall off carrying them


----------



## templey_41

Kelly Hannan said:


> Have you ever trailered Bigfoots like that? Will the body fall off the legs? Mine don't seem to fit very tight and fall off carrying them


I haven't trailered them a long distance yet or across a plowed field, but I did shake the heck out of the trailer for about 5 minutes once they were all in and none of them fell or got loose. I was surprised as well! SO hopefully they stay put. The feeders wont get loose because the beak on the deek keeps it from bouncing.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Awesome setup, hope it works because I think I'm doing mine that way too. Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith

If you don't want the feet to fall off your foots... Screw them into the body and then glue the foot bases on to the legs. Should hold up fine.


----------



## templey_41

Chuck Smith said:


> If you don't want the feet to fall off your foots... Screw them into the body and then glue the foot bases on to the legs. Should hold up fine.


I shook the crap out of that trailer for 3 minutes not one of the foots fell off. for some reason, looking at the quality of the paint still on these foots, I don't think they were used very much. any how the feeders will not fall off since the beak keeps them from bouncing. it will just be the 12 uprights i will have to worry about.


----------



## USAlx50

templey_41 said:


> Just got done finishing up my trailer 6x14 v-nose featherlite. Picked it up for 60% off and in really good shape


Nice trailer. If you know of any similar deals, please send me a PM


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Have you had any problems with the feet and legs bending. I set mine up like that and the feet and legs are bending. Now they won't stand up. If I leave them sit for a few min. then they are ok. I'm afffraid this winter the plastic won't return to origianl shape.


----------

